# Dryers



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

stp57 said:


> So the legal thing to do is to run a 4th wire (ground) to the receptacle box & then change the receptacle to a 4 conductor?
> Steve


That is one option...the other option is read some obscure code article that has been posted here.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

can you just cut the plug off the end of the dryer cord, and just stick the wires into the wall outlet? I think I saw that in a house one time, thats gotta be ok to do right?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Patrick said:


> can you just cut the plug off the end of the dryer cord, and just stick the wires into the wall outlet? I think I saw that in a house one time, thats gotta be ok to do right?


That'd be a-ok in some areas...those areas being the ones that have NO regulations requiring a person to follow the NEC.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Patrick said:


> can you just cut the plug off the end of the dryer cord, and just stick the wires into the wall outlet? I think I saw that in a house one time, thats gotta be ok to do right?


Use plenty of tape. Tape makes it all OK.... :whistling


----------

